# Separated Shoulder still sore from lifting



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I separated my shoulder (3rd degree) last August. The recovery went well but it still gets sore doing push ups and bench pressing. Any advice on working it back into shape for these lifts? I used to rep 225 lbs but now feel the pain at 135 lb


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

I seperated my shoulder about 10 years ago. I still get sore if I over do the weights. I started doing lower weight/higher reps and that helps for me.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I did some push ups at a real slow tempo last night and didn't feel any shoulder pain. I was happy about that because it seems to be getting better, it's just taking a while for a complete recovery.


----------



## rugger (Jul 26, 2006)

i have had the same injury - going on ten years ago. i healed up and went back to lifting. took a bit to get back to my old strength levels but i would be sore for a day or two and almost every day when i woke up.
i went to the doctor to get it checked on and he said welcome to the rest of your life. you have had a major trauma and it is healed but you have damaged your shoulder. you will not damage it any but you will always have a bit of soreness.
and sure enough - it is ten years later and i am as strong as ever but i still feel soreness after a heavy lifting day. i stretch it and take care of it but i guess the soreness is the burden we will carry for leading active, healthy and semi-destructive lifestyles.


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

bank5 said:


> I separated my shoulder (3rd degree) last August. The recovery went well but it still gets sore doing push ups and bench pressing. Any advice on working it back into shape for these lifts? I used to rep 225 lbs but now feel the pain at 135 lb


nice to see a weightlifter like me! I hurt my shoulder on a wreck last year and probably partially tore it. Last winter, I was lifting heavy prior to the wreck and was getting 315 up 6 times. Repping 225 24 times. Summer came and I hurt it on a wreck when i went over my bars and landed in the pushup position. I couldn't really do any lifting. I couldn't do back, chest, or shoulder exercises but i kept riding. 
Just recently, the pain has gone away and i think it was because winter is here and i don't ride as much. I think the riding was hurting it more than the lifting.

Eat the anti-inflammatories and maybe try going hard with the dumbells for weights. The bar keeps your shoulders fixed during the motion causing it to stretch more than it is ready to. Dumbells allow each shoulder joint to move at its own specific angle. Do the dumbells for a while and see if that helps with the discomfort when going to presses with the olympic bar. 
Also be careful with going heavy doing standing bicep curls. If you go a little to heavy on that, you tend to cheat with your shoulders causing aggravation.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

bank5 said:


> I did some push ups at a real slow tempo last night and didn't feel any shoulder pain. I was happy about that because it seems to be getting better, it's just taking a while for a complete recovery.


That makes sense....slower reps don't tear at all the connective tissue, cartilidge, etc as much. Good idea to take it slower (def no speed lifting), use less weight and do more reps until it is healed up more. Walking is great for healing the body as it increases circulation throughout and your arms swing as you walk, thus directly exercising the arm/shoulder muscles.


----------



## catnash (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'm out of it! Another shoulder problem.*

One of those 25mph bucked off line into a tree, Just wasnt 100%committed and happened so fast. I remember my left arm hanging about like a dead fish. Went back into place withing 5minutes. Funnily enough I found my hearing aids which fit in the ears straightaway and they cost about $6000, my glasses were left till the next day. 
Had to drive to my local hospital where I work and used to do Trauma and Orthopaedics but nothing prepares you for it. So five days from the incident on loads of painkillers it hurt's like hell. A laceration to my ear where had to end up on the ENT ward where I work for assesmnet. Physio wont touch me for another two weeks. Awaiting a CT scan, and luckily seeing the shoulder specialist tomorrow for some proper info.
Resigned myself for a while off the bike. I hate being off the bike, never been off it for over 18 years. Feeling sorry for myself. Psychologically that the next time down there It should be less slippery.


----------

